# Sad Day



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear, prayers to you and your family!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i also am sorry and hope you and your family find peace in your future .


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

sorry to hear, prayers sent


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Your wife is with God now, and is at peace.
Sorry for your loss.
Don.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear such sad news. My condolences.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bad news. My condolences to you and tour family. dd


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

sorry man...lost my mom and countless others to the c......


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

*Sorry*

Very very sorry for your loss. 
I too lost someone very close to me to cancer
Such a terrible illness. 
One day at a time......


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## alain (Dec 10, 2003)

My condolences to you and tour family!


----------



## WapitiTalk1 (Jan 20, 2011)

So sad to hear of your loss. I've had some rough family times the past few years myself. My prayers and nothing but good wishes are with you friend.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loss we will keep you in our prayer.


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

.......no words....God Bless you and family


----------



## Grim76 (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry to hear..i know how hard it is to lose loved ones


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

From the other side of the world I feel your pain, and hope for better times for you and yours.


----------



## gracie (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry for your loss.wiilkeep you in our thoughts


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Mourn you loss, celebrate her life; 
So so very sorry Prayers sent


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. My wife is the love of my life. Prayers of comfort are sent.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Chuck, Hang in there buddy. You're in my prayers.


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry to here .


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Chuck,
Couldn't imagine what your going thru my friend.
Just know that I will be praying for you and your whole family.
God Bless.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry, prayers being sent.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Deepest condolences to you and your family , your wife is at peace now


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

sorry brother.


----------



## ranger889 (May 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear Brother, Prayers sent


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Sorry for you and your families loss , our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours , having lost 3 family members and a very close friend to that damnable disease , the one comforting thing is that your wife isnt suffering any longer , God Bless and take care , Dan


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## JUST BB (Aug 4, 2010)

Haard to imagine what you must be going through, My prayers are with you.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Sympathies.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

capool that is crushing news, My condolences to you and your family!


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Sorry to hear the bad news. You are in my Prayers.

Robert


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, prayers sent.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

You are in our prayers...


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss. God Bless.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

Sorry to here of your loss. Cancer took my wife of 36 year April 18, 2009. If you need someone to talk too let me know. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Chuck.....Sorry to read of Your loss...I havent been on here in a while, I hope that You are doing allright...Take Care..........Jim


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

capool, I'm so sorry to read this. Hang in there buddy! Russ


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

so sorry for your loss keep your chin up


----------



## hunjik (Feb 28, 2011)

some time life gives us something unexpected and some life takes unexpected..


----------



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

You will be in my prayers tonight. So sorry.


----------



## clar 6 (Nov 27, 2004)

You will be in our prayers also -God will be with you in your time of need.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

You are in our prayers, friend. The good news is, this life is not all there is. We can prepare to meet God and be reunited with loved ones.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Chuck,
I am so so sorry.. My heart and prayers are with you. ( I sent you an e-mail.)


----------



## Z7 nut (Dec 17, 2010)

So sorry


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Chuck, I had no idea that your wife was battling such a terrible disease. I am truly sorry to hear about this and your family is in our prayers.


----------



## JUST BB (Aug 4, 2010)

Saw this thread again and it just touched my heart all over again. Will continue to keep you in my prayers and hope that you are doing okay.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

So very sorry to hear. Prayers sent...


----------

